# No Cancer



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm batting a home run. Finally good news.

I can't tell you what a huge believer in Cyberknife I am.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee, 

I'm so happy for you. And I know your wife is relieved as well. Glad you will be with us a lot longer to start useless threads and point out the obvious.

However this does not deobligate your bucket list. Don't put that off but plan on completing all those trips and goals.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That is so cool dude! \\/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's excellent news! I second what Sarah said about that bucket list, live it now and just call it the good life! Congrats Lee!!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> That's excellent news! I second what Sarah said about that bucket list, live it now and just call it the good life! Congrats Lee!!


I think I might start this summer.😀


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Very glad for your and your family.
Carpe diem.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Good news, Lee!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh man....there aren't enough ways to say how happy I am to read this thread. 
\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh man....there aren't enough ways to say how happy I am to read this thread.
> \\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


My job isn't done. 

It's amazing how many medical professionals don't know about cyberknife.

When you consider I had 5-15 minute painless treatments that cured lung cancer it is nothing short of miraculous.

I'm pretty tight at VA hospital in Prescott. I tell every nurse and doctor that I see.

I'm also a VFW member and I'm going there tomorrow to see if I can speak at the next meeting in my very hoarse voice.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. You all followed this saga for a long time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So now your going to expect folks to be nice to you??! :roll: :grin: 

Double high fives with a (((((((bro hug))))))))) :wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Lee!...What a relief.

When my wife had her brain tumor the Cyber Knife wasn't an option. It was too intricate. That was like 15 years ago. Wonder how the process has progressed over the years.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

These are excelente news! Many coco locos to come...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Lee.... That is amazing so glad for you


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Congrats Lee!...What a relief.
> 
> When my wife had her brain tumor the Cyber Knife wasn't an option. It was too intricate. That was like 15 years ago. Wonder how the process has progressed over the years.


I have this strange feeling my voice box could have been saved with cyberknife.

Five years ago I went through six weeks of daily radiation treatments for that. And it failed anyway.

Cyberknife is much stronger because it is so concentrated on the specific area. That's why you only need a few treatments.

If it was available five years ago I didn't know about it. That's why I'm trying to tell as many people as possible about it.

In my circumstance they wanted to open me up and surgically remove that area. It's a major operation and then all the healing time afterward.

Cyberknife was a amazing alternative.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> My job isn't done.
> 
> It's amazing how many medical professionals don't know about cyberknife.
> 
> ...


 It's amazing, a miracle and your future, and as always, you think of others...8)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> It's amazing, a miracle and your future, and as always, you think of others...8)


Susan, I just can't imagine how ignorant many in the medical profession still are about cyberknife. When I talk to them they are all ears and can't believe what I'm saying.

I waited to make sure my cancer cure was successful before I can really start trying to get the word around.


----------



## Kerry Kubla (Nov 20, 2014)

That is awesome! congrats and keep fighting the good fight with a second chance at life.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kerry Kubla said:


> That is awesome! congrats and keep fighting the good fight with a second chance at life.


Second chance is right! It wasn't that long ago that lung cancer was a death sentence.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

\\:d/\\:d/\\:d/\\:d/\\:d/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> So now your going to expect folks to be nice to you??! :roll: :grin:
> 
> Double high fives with a (((((((bro hug))))))))) :wink:


How could anybody ever be mean to me?☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> It's amazing, a miracle and your future, and as always, you think of others...8)


I'm not always a MOFO.☺


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Second chance is right! It wasn't that long ago that lung cancer was a death sentence.



It really wasn't long ago at all! This is great news, Lee.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I needed some good news today and that is "way over the moon news".

I bet your family is thrilled.

Cheers
Gill


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Very happy to read this Lee! Keep up the good fight brother!


----------

